# International 414 power steering



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi all 
I have been asked to find and fit power steering to an Inter 414 diesel I dont know if they were factory fitted or aftermarket.
Does anyone know where I could find one or the other .
Thanks 
Hutch.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Power steering was factory fit and these days no kits will be available and parts may be hard to obtain 

What is the serial no of your tractor as there are differencies depending on age ??

Why do they need power steering ???


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

POWER STEERING KITS FOR B-SERIES TRACTORS!
aftermarket power steering for IH B series


----------



## armchairpilot (Dec 24, 2010)

POWER STEERING KITS FOR B-SERIES TRACTORS!


----------

